# ABG substrate



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*Do you guys know where you can buy a substrate mix like the one they use at the ABG?

All the best,
Nick*


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

The last I heard, ABG makes their own mix, but as the formula was given to me 3 years ago, 
5 parts milled organic peat
1 part hardwood charcoal
1 part medium orchid bark
Wet all parts before mixing and mix well. Hope that helps.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yea, you can buy it premixed. Check the sponsor's page, I'm pretty sure a few of them sell it.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't mean to hijack, but what is the purpose of charcoal in the substrate?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

This is an interesting write up on it. I'm not sure if it's BS or not, but it's worth the read: http://www.paghat.com/charcoal.html


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

rbrightstone said:


> The last I heard, ABG makes their own mix, but as the formula was given to me 3 years ago,
> 5 parts milled organic peat
> 1 part hardwood charcoal
> 1 part medium orchid bark
> Wet all parts before mixing and mix well. Hope that helps.




I think u are missing tree fern fibers.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

> 5 parts milled organic peat


STUPID QUESTION TIME!  

What is "milled organic peat"?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

fine particles not long fiber.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Aaron,

.... and do you buy it that way or do it yourself (and how)?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i substitute coco peat, it`s not as acidic and cleaner.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

DartMan said:


> Aaron,
> 
> .... and do you buy it that way or do it yourself (and how)?


Hardware stores sell it by the cubic foot. A 2.2 cuft "brick" will run you like 7 bucks. It's usually outside by the large bags of soil, and it's the only thing sold in bricks.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Substrate Tips--thanks Defaced*

Defaced--thank you for linking that Charcoal article--it is not BS, he is absolutely right. As Rex Lee Searcy points out, the idea of charcoal is one of those ideas that people cannot sem to shake...

I know you pdf keepers do not keep very warm tanks. But I still want to caution against mixes with too much peat, as they do break down in time.
I have warmer tanks (keep lizards, hylids and hyperoliids)--and I can tell you, I would sometimes have big problems during warm summers  

Now use a recipe of: 

4 parts ground coconut coir
1 part seedling orchid bark
1 part tree fern fiber

Coir is great, as it does not break down quickly. Make sure the coir is well-rinsed before using it (the process that makes it can accumulate some salts, but these can be rinsed out easily).

--For epiphytes, I might go as high as 2 parts bark and 2 parts tf fiber;

--For wet ("bog" or "shoreline") tanks, use the first mix above, but would add at least 1/3 sand.

Bear in mind, though, that coir is pretty inert stuff, so one should weakly fertilize with a terrarium-safe solution BEFORE planting. I use and recommend Dyna-Gro; one GREAT thing about it is that is based on ammoniacal nitrogen, which epiphytes can use! (Many epiphytes--especially bromeliads--cannot really use more standard fertilizers, which are based on urea). 


Remember though, if you do choose to fertilize your tanks, do so sparingly!

Hope this helps.

G


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I guess I also wondered about charcoal, as I have read in certain sources that when using charcoal as a filter, once it is "full" it will start to release absorbed toxins back into the soil. Truth or speculation?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Charcoal*

I believe that is in fact true, Sarah. That is why we have to change it in our aquarium filters!

G


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

So how would this factor into using as part of one's substrate? Would the substrate have to be periodically replaced?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Charcoal*

Not necessarily--but don't use charcoal in a viv! The reason one can use it in a pot is because of the drainage holes.

There are other ways to improve drainage in a terrarium mix, see the suggestions above, adapted from Rex Lee Searcy.

G


----------

